# Mountain-Size “Alien Grey” Face Discovered in Antarctica



## The Purge (Sep 3, 2019)

“I heard these scientists talking about that there’s some guys there at Pole that were working with these strange-looking ‘men.’ They weren’t saying, you know, ‘alien’ or ‘extraterrestrial,’ or whatever. And that the air sampling station (big hole in the ice) was actually a joint base with the scientists and the E.T.s.”

– Brian, retired Navy Flight Engineer, Antarctic Development Squadron Six

Updated with Audio and Video: Mountain-Size “Alien Grey” Face Discovered in Antarctica


----------



## JGalt (Sep 3, 2019)

They should thaw it. I bet it's just James Arness..

(Probably nobody will get that) 

The Thing from Another World - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 3, 2019)

I saw a grey once, outside of my friend's house when I was taking a piss. They move fast!


----------



## Dekster (Sep 3, 2019)

How do they know it looks like an alien's face and not its vagina?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 3, 2019)

Pareidolia: The science behind *seeing faces* in everyday *objects*. ... Pareidolia is a psychological phenomenon that causes people to *see* patterns in a random stimulus. This often leads to people assigning human characteristics to *objects*.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 4, 2019)

6 tenths of a mile long carved. In what appears to be black volcanic rock....if not made by something or someone the probability that it is a natural structure is astronomical!


----------



## The Purge (Sep 4, 2019)

Jump to 8:00 interesting


----------



## elongobardi (Sep 4, 2019)

They found Jimmy Hoffa    Finally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fncceo (Sep 4, 2019)

JGalt said:


> They should thaw it. I bet it's just James Arness..
> 
> (Probably nobody will get that)
> 
> The Thing from Another World - Wikipedia



Totally got it ...


----------



## fncceo (Sep 4, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Pareidolia


----------



## g5000 (Dec 16, 2019)

72°00′ 36.00” S , 168° 34′ 40.00” E


----------



## g5000 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------

